# Agility trials/competitions??



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know the correct word for it. But anyways, one of the things I plan on doing when I get another GSD, or another dog is Agility. It looks like so much fun! I am still considering putting Molly in it.

But I am wondering if there is a website where it lists upcoming agility trials and competitions in your area? I might like to go to one and check it out. Do these things also have Obedience and Rally trials too? Those are a few things I plan on getting into as well. I am wondering this because they have one for Aussies and was wondering if they had one for GSDs too.

Any information is appriciated!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Check out your local obedience training club- ours has lots of classes and practice times on the weekend open to anyone interested. You can look at our webpage and see what we offer and maybe you can find one in your area. Ours is tylerotc.org. It's the Tyler Obedience Training Club


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

You can go to AgilityEvents.net - Events to search for events in your state.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

TaraM1285 said:


> You can go to AgilityEvents.net - Events to search for events in your state.


Wow- great link Kristin! BTW, they are called "trials" OP.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I found a few places for training. Thanks for the sites. No breed specific ones? Doesn't matter, just curious.


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

The only GSD specific agility trial I know of is GSD nationals, which is only once a year.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I found a few places for training. Thanks for the sites. No breed specific ones? Doesn't matter, just curious.


I don't know of any breed specific agility classes. Even with the tons of Border Collies in the sport there's always a mix of dogs in any classes I've ever attended.

Clean Run: Search for Agility Clubs and Schools

That link has a ton of clubs and classes


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks =)


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

*If I recall you are in the LA area... here is the link for SoCAL agility events Dog Agility Events Calendar for AZ, CA & NV*


----------

